# a sereous tread on Gesualdo homage by other composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This new Gesualdo cd is mind blowing even if i have like 12 cd and a box-set, i had to buy this released by the estonian philharmonic, first the moro lasso is sublime pitch dark , nice instrumentation,than we get Brett Dean's Carlo an homage to Gesualdo that is very very good.

I swear to god i was mind blowen by this cd, the next track is o crux Benedicta from is sacred work
once again instrumental these estonians are geneous.Finally we get Erkki Sven Tuur an obscure estonian composer i supposed, that sound very interresting he remind me of arvo part since he estonian hey but more experimental.

I love estonia :tiphat: thank guys for making Gesualdo music come alive in a stunning performance this is one of these most have that whent unoticed.

You guys made discovery lately for Gesualdo sutch has this incredible released,i said to myself , would ain't do any more tread on Gesualdo but this cd, morally obligated me to informed my fellows talk classical menbers, since it shine whit might and brilliance.

Buy this cd run to the store grab this imperatively this is not negotiable it's an order for your own good(i toss in a joke).Have a nice days everyone.

Than sandro Gorli made an homage to Gesualdo i like it none here like it well too bad i dont care
any homage to Gesualdo is always forcibly good.


----------

